# new shed



## christopher (Aug 4, 2006)

Thought some might be interested in a wood shed I just finished building.  It was a lot of fun, though a little outside my area of expertise---so I hope it holds up!

Chris


----------



## saichele (Aug 4, 2006)

Pretty snazzy, but kinda small, isn't it?  About a cord, maybe 1.5?  

But it does look good.

Steve


----------



## christopher (Aug 4, 2006)

Nope---it holds 2.5+.  The floor is 6.5x10, and the rafters are just over 6 feet above that.


----------



## KP Matt (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice. That's about the same footprint that I am planning on.

What's the spacing between the vertical boards? Which direction is it facing?


----------



## christopher (Aug 4, 2006)

The siding is spaced .75" between boards.  I just used two pieces of scrap 1x6 to space them.

The shed is roughly facing northwest.  I really didn't have much choice about where to put it, because I have really small yard and wanted to put it near another garden shed.  I am putting seasoned wood in it, though, so hopefully it won't be an issue.

Chris


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 4, 2006)

Sweet!
Did you have plans?
I figure I could do something similar, but only if someone wrote it down first!


----------



## Harley (Aug 4, 2006)

Very Nice.... real clean look!!


----------



## Roospike (Aug 4, 2006)

Harley said:
			
		

> Very Nice.... real clean look!!


I second that . Great looking iner city way to store wood . Also could be lengthened per each homeowners needs.


----------



## christopher (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.  

I didn't copy a specific plan, but I did use a few "build a shed" books for ideas.  I basically copied parts of a few different designs that I liked and went from there.  

Chris


----------



## DonCT (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice What was your total project costs. I've been thinking about alittle shed myself and I see those little ones about that size going for between $800-1500 not installed.


----------



## Todd (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice looking shed. Did you use any wood preservative on those boards or are they treated?


----------



## christopher (Aug 5, 2006)

Not sure the exact cost, but it's just over $1K---not including an investment in a table saw.  

The siding is 1x6 common pine, treated with an oil-based stain.  That was one of my big decisions---to use either pine boards or treated boards as siding.  I hope the pine holds up.  What I really wanted to do was trim out the shed in cedar, including cedar shingles.  That would have increased the total cost by at least 2-3x, unfortunately.  I just love the look and smell of cedar, though, so it's too bad.

Chris


----------



## suematteva (Aug 5, 2006)

Sharp...looks nice..that should allow plenty of air to get in..


----------



## tnroadkill (Aug 6, 2006)

Real nice shed,did you treat base for termites?
we have to watch all wood near ground.


----------



## PAJerry (Aug 6, 2006)

Great looking shed.  Is there someplace that various shed plans are or can be posted?


----------



## Mo Heat (Aug 6, 2006)

tnroadkill said:
			
		

> Real nice shed,did you treat base for termites?
> we have to watch all wood near ground.



I had two batches of termite swarmers today (after watering yesterday). One dangerously close to the house from my tie wall flower boxes adjacent to the foundation.

Any effective (and safe) termite treatments I might put down there, or should i just install some more of my unpatented, home-made termite traps and bait them with the colony killer stuff (like the Sentricon trap poison the pro's use that simply prevents termite molting) if they show activity? Slow, but supposedly effective.


----------



## christopher (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmmm....I don't ever remember anyone having problems with termites around here (central NY state).  I'm more worried about a skunk deciding to shack up under it.

As far as plans, I have scoured the net for wood shed plans, but there's not much around.  There are some places where you can buy plans, but not much for free.  Here are a few I've found that might give you some ideas:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/library/1995_August_September/A_Timber_Frame_Woodshed
http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/woodshed.htm
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/home_improvement/1766661.html
http://www.jamaicacottageshop.com/4x10wb.asp

Two books I found useful:

*Building a Shed* Joseph Truini (Taunton Press)
*Sheds* David Stiles (Firefly Books)

Chris


----------

